# Princes Way, Cleveleys-m/h may be banned



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Was at a rally at fleetwood this w/e and the steward who lives at cleveleys says they are going to ban motorhomes from parking on the above.Last year I heard that the fishermen were getting a petition up to ban motorhomes.When we there sunday 17 motorhomes, thursday night 9.
Anyone heard anymore info


----------



## rossalluk (Jul 18, 2011)

*re motorhomes at cleveleys*

I live around the corner from Princes Way and attend the council meetings. yes its been said that there should be a ban on the use of motorhomes on the prom as the council think that this is taking the revenue away from the camp sites, however having planning has also been passed to have parking meters along Princes way, but im not sure if they are going to ban overnight parking, i dont think they should as the campers are doing no harm, and they are out of the way, if your vehcile is taxed and motd then you should be able to park anywhere, i think there should be a ban on caravans, as they should just be for sites, my opinion, either way it will soon be a pay per hour stay, so you may find a camp site cheaper to stay at, happy camping


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've often thought that this is the reason many councils ban wild camping or overnight parking in the hope that these motorhomers will all then go on a local campsite. There is a similar attitude at whitby.

They are wrong of course. They will simply go somewhere else. Most motorhomers like us who park this way despise campsites but have no problems spending money locally.

I've seen this area and with all due respect it's not St tropez. you would think they would prefer to encourage visitors not chase them away. 

Last I heard Lytham council up the road had the opposite view but I'm not sure what happened with that one.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Have they put parking restrictions on princes way yet?
Will not bother going if the they have, will go somewhere else and spend my money.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There it was - GONE!

In streetview click one arrow forward and then look for the motorhome you have just gone past.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Pri...Q_jwRZXiGgi2yFaXioZb4Q&cbp=12,340.27,,0,14.22

The Toyota and the white van are still there, but where is the m/home?

Spooky - does it belong to Harry Potter or what?


----------



## rossalluk (Jul 18, 2011)

*re Princes Way Cleveleys*

There are no parking meters as yet but they have been outlining where they are going to go, if we look furthur down towords cleveleys there are signs no overnight camping, i wonder if they are going to put them here as well, i agree that the campers provide good revenue to the local shops, its just the greedy council what cant leave things alone what is not broken,


----------

